# SDRR Downsizing



## Duncan (Jan 2, 2008)

Been off the site for some time, but have checked in on occasion, just not much in the last year or so.
And while it’s been coming for a while, the decision has been made that the Sun Dancer Rail Road is going to downsize. Considerably so.
For various reasons, I’ve found that I have neither the time nor energy to keep up with this thing, and will be hoping to find good homes for what we’ve had so much fun with for the past few years.
It’s not easy to declare that your ability to sustain one of your dreams/hobbies has reached its end, but one must remain somewhat pragmatic.
So, this is not a sales ad, but an advance notice of things to come in the classified section. Send me a message if you have any particular interests or questions sdrr – “at symbol” – cox – “dot” – net.
The majority of track (brass – no stainless) will be liquidated, as will the trestles, bridges and buildings, along with the rolling stock/motive power.
We’ll be clearing out the sheds and yards…
Let’s start the tease with track.
Rough estimate is 200 curved (~20’ dia.) pieces, and 150 straight (5’)
Most of the track is Aristo, with a smattering of LGB in the mix.
In the Aristo track, the huge percentage is 10’ radius (20’ diameter), with a few pieces of 5’ radius (10’ diameter, and some that are a mix of in between radii (bent to fit the need). As far as the straight pieces, most of those will be in the 5’ length, with some that are custom length.
LGB track is 1600 (8’ dia.), and a mix of 2’ and 4’ straights.
There will be a large number (30+) of Aristo X-Wide turnouts, and a handful of LGB 1600 series.
We also have a few handmade #6 turnouts (suitable for battery power only) that will need to find a new home.
Rolling stock primarily consists of Aristo products, with a few USA, Bachmann, and LGB. All cars have metal wheels.
Motive power includes a couple of Aristo Pacific’s (improved g/box), SD-45, C-16 (earlier production), and RDC, some Bachmann Big Hauler’s, plus an A&B USA F-3 set in Northern Pacific, with a matching consist of Streamliners.
A better/more complete inventory will be ready soon, as will prices be determined and posted in the classifieds section
I’m not real interested in shipping this stuff, so plan on “local” pick-up in the Phoenix/Gilbert area.
Or, I could sell the house with the layout included…


----------



## tmejia (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Duncan,

I have some great memories of the SDRR.

















































Sooo is there a new adventure that your starting or already started?

Take care, Say Hi to Ralph.

Tommy








Rio Gracie


----------



## Duncan (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Tommy. Yeah, we've had some phun out there. 
And yeah, new adventures every day. 
While Debbie is completely supportive of the train stuff, there are some things and areas where we need to make some changes. 
Unfortunately, a really big layout doesn't fit into that scheme of things. 
I'm going to keep some track, a couple of motive power pieces, and a few cars, and scrunch things down a bit (and probably do an elevated layout). 
We'll be moving to a smaller home in a few years, and need to initiate the process of making the back yard a "yard" again. 
The likelyhood of finding a buyer that likes trains so much is sort of low...


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Good talkin' with you, Duncan... Wait 'til it cools a bit to work in the yard.... 

It's super hot.... Even Preskitt...


----------



## R.W. Marty (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey Duncan,

I wondered where you had disappeared to. 
Sorry to see the railroad downsizing but it comes to all of us sooner or later.
I enjoyed watching the growth and progress of the Sun Dancer railroad from the days
when the trees were coming out up till the finishing touches and all the help from your 
friend and neighbor, Ralph. 

We will miss your contributions, 
good luck on all your future endeavors.

Rick Marty


----------



## Duncan (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks, Rick! 
Was quite a "journey"... 
The RR (as we envisioned and played with) sort of ran its course, and gave myself, Ralph, his wife Lu, and my wife Debbie hours of phun. 
Plus we've been able to meet an incredible array of new friends. 
We'll likely put some sort of layout together later, but I'm still wrapping what's left of my mind around how to best proceed with the downsizing. 
Gonna post a listing soon... 
(and I *WILL* deliver on the trackage...)


----------



## Duncan (Jan 2, 2008)

Stan, 
Thanks for the call. 
Will advise soonest...


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

This is so sad, but I understand as you know. We had two GREAT years at your place playing with your trains. Thanks for all the great memories of your layout...and the camaraderie...and the BBQ...and the really neat badge I still use at all the GRR events.


----------



## Duncan (Jan 2, 2008)

I should have the initial rolling stock inventory posted this weekend (or next week). 
Photos have been taken of the carsm so there will be links to those, too 
Also plan on starting the track dismantling this weekend.


----------



## Duncan (Jan 2, 2008)

I coulda sworn I posted this already, but I guess I musta mashed the wrong button... 
It's with mixed feelings that the de-commissioning of the SDRR has begun today. 
The "Desperation" interchange (just outside of the tunnel, buy the patio) has been dismantled, and track stacking is underway. 
I've got 17 turnouts sitting on the patio table, and sore fingers from the hot (sun baked) rail. 
Debbie has been out there helping taking the other track sections apart, making the progress look better. 
Next up is clearing the fence line run, then clearing the tunnel, with the three bridges in the gorge coming out a bit later. 
Then we work our way west. 
This is all sort of depressing, but it needs to be done...


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm really sorry to hear about the RR being dismantled. I really enjoyed my visit to your RR back in 2008 when you had the big get together for the National Garden RR convention. What a time it was. I have some very grand memories of my time spent with you and the RR. Later RJD


----------



## Duncan (Jan 2, 2008)

Well, I guess that is what it was all about.
We had some great get-togethers, with the Arizona Connection, our open houses for Dan Hoag's efforts for Make-A-Wish, and of course the National Convention.
Made lots of friends, enjoyed sharing our layout with bunches of people, and if we stuck in people's minds in a positive way, then our efforts were well worth it.
I learned a lot about many different things during all of this, and I think Debbie hit the nail on the head when she said, "I think you enjoy the challenge of creating the layout, and making it happen, more than just playing with the end result."
She's probably right. I found myself always contemplating changes, or additions, or whatever.
But I think the most phun I had with it was sharing it with others.
Thanks for being one of those folks.
And that goes for all the OTHER visitors to the SDRR!!!


----------

